# What type of Massage?



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2007)

I know there are different types of massages for various things, but I have no idea what they are. I am in bad need of a body massage to release tension. I am sooooo tensed up all the time and I don't even realize it. I have woken up in the morning and realized I have been tensed all night long. My back feels like it needs a good crack, in fact, my entire body feels like it needs a good crack. Anyway, I thought I'd look into getting a good massage. What should I get? Thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2007)

Hi *JT*

I don't feel qualified to actually answer the question myself but here's a link to a site that gives a brief rundown on the different massage types and what they're for:

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/massage/a/massage_types.htm[/url]

For myself, I really only like the aroma-therapy style massage - the more vigorous ones I find make me feel more like I've been beaten up than anything else :lol:.


----------



## Lisa (May 11, 2007)

I have three words for you.

*Deep Tissue Massage.*

OMG Pam, its the most amazing thing.  I can actually fall asleep during an hour session.  I wake up feeling wonderful.


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I have three words for you.
> 
> *Deep Tissue Massage.*
> 
> OMG Pam, its the most amazing thing. I can actually fall asleep during an hour session. I wake up feeling wonderful.


 
Wow, I've usually been in too much pain to fall asleep during a deep tissue massage. I usually walk out feeling like I've been beaten by a 2x4. Feels great the next day though...


----------



## Lisa (May 11, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Wow, I've usually been in too much pain to fall asleep during a deep tissue massage. I usually walk out feeling like I've been beaten by a 2x4. Feels great the next day though...



"does this hurt"

"uh huh"   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

maybe I just get into a zone or something but man it feels so damn good


----------



## stickarts (May 11, 2007)

I like deep tissue massage. Try a few different types and see what works for you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Deep tissue massage huh? I don't care if it hurts, I just want to get rid of the tension. Though it would be fun to check out different types of massages, it's not quite in the budget. *sigh* I'll be doing good to get one, so I best make it a good one! lol


----------



## Obliquity (May 11, 2007)

It sort of depends on what the problem is. If you just need something relaxing, that is one thing, but because of previous lower back problems, to include sciatica, I had some seriously knotted muscles that required very aggressive, and painful at times, therapeutic massage. I was always sore for a day or two afterwards, but getting the muscles straightened out was well worth the temporary pain. It did more to get me active again than anything done by any doctor (except for the vicodin ).

Finding a massage therapist who can be aggressive enough without doing damage can be trial and error. Also, I would look for someone who has really gone the extra mile in training as far as stuff like rehabilitative techniqes, sports injury specialty, kinesiology, etc.

I have had a couple of really great massages therapists and several so-so ones. Where I am currently living, I have been to a nice "feel good" LMT here, but she didn't really get the job done. Be sure to find someone who does more than incense, warm rocks, and a bit of a rub here and there.


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "does this hurt"
> 
> "uh huh" zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> maybe I just get into a zone or something but man it feels so damn good


 
I think it's my massage therapist climbing up on the table so she can grind her elbow down the edge of my shoulder blades that takes away from peaceful slumber...

Now then, when she gets down to massaging my hands and forearms, I've been known to start purring.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "does this hurt"
> 
> "uh huh"   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> maybe I just get into a zone or something but man it feels so damn good


The exact same thing happens to me.  At first I thought it was torture, but after having regular appointments for a few months now, wow!  That's the ticket!

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (May 11, 2007)

Reiki didn't do much for me and the trigger point hurt too much!  
Deep tissue didn't hurt at all but really stretched and relaxed the muscles.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 12, 2007)

The correct massage depends on what the massage theapist thinks is correct according to what is wrong with you.
Some might need deep tissue some might need Shiatsu to hit certain points. 
The real question is once you had a massage and the muscles are relaxed what ways can you prevent it from happening again?

Some massages may require alot of session depending on the damage done but if its corrected and you go back to standing on your head again
be prepared to keep going back. For example: common area of soreness are the shoulders and neck so if you spend alot of time using say a computer maybe change your posture or set a certain limit.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2007)

Well, I don't have an injury or anything like that. I know it's stress, I can just  physically feel the tension. I need to loosen up! lol


----------



## RBaddorf (May 15, 2007)

Acupuncture is very good for what you are describing.  If you have a needle phobia, tuina (chinese body work) is also taught at acupuncture schools.  Here is the Chicago campus of PCOM.  The student clinics are very good and most times alot cheaper.  
http://www.pacificcollege.edu/campuses/chicago/map_directions.html


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 15, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> Acupuncture is very good for what you are describing.  If you have a needle phobia, tuina (chinese body work) is also taught at acupuncture schools.  Here is the Chicago campus of PCOM.  The student clinics are very good and most times alot cheaper.
> http://www.pacificcollege.edu/campuses/chicago/map_directions.html



Awesome, thanks. I'll check it out. No fear of needles for me.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 16, 2007)

Shiatsu......real shiatsu as practiced in japan. Some call it namikoshi shiatsu.


----------



## Obliquity (May 16, 2007)

Need to talk about your stress and tension?


----------



## qi-tah (May 21, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I know there are different types of massages for various things, but I have no idea what they are. I am in bad need of a body massage to release tension. I am sooooo tensed up all the time and I don't even realize it. I have woken up in the morning and realized I have been tensed all night long. My back feels like it needs a good crack, in fact, my entire body feels like it needs a good crack. Anyway, I thought I'd look into getting a good massage. What should I get? Thanks.


 
Deep tissue, Tui Na, it's all good... with the usual caveats about finding someone who has the balance between going hard enough to actually do some good yet not going to hard and making things worse. Spinal physiotherapists are very good and often have handy hints about some self-massage techniques you can use to minimize return visits. Ask about how you can trigger the supra-scapula notch pressure point if you get the chance, it's pure gold for a tight neck!
The left-field therapy that i've also found useful is Bowen therapy. It's very minimalist; tiny adjustments of your body that feel like nothing - but half a day later and suddenly THUNK! goes your back and you feel brilliant. Don't ask me how it works, but it's good.


----------



## Drac (May 21, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> Acupuncture is very good for what you are describing.


 
I agree 100%..My acupuncturists does a really good massage before she puts the needles in..Sometimes depending on my condition she places a healing herb that she put on the top of the needle and ignites, like in the Steven Segal movie..


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> Need to talk about your stress and tension?



LOL. Always. 

qi-tah and drac, thanks for your input. I haven't done anything yet, though I'd really like to. Time and all, you know. Still haven't decided on where to get it done. I'm liking the sound of acupuncture but want to make sure I find the right therapist to do it. That will require some research on my part.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings Pam,

Have you found a solution to relax your body?  Ever consider Tai Chi,Qi Gong (this is spelled in so many ways) or Yoga?

When you get the time look up the following:

Alexander Technique
[SIZE=-1]Feldenkrais
Orthobionomy
Craniosacral
Point Release Therapy
PNF([/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation)

If you lived closer I would work something out so that payment would be easy.  Maybe you can find someone near your neighborhood that can work something out with you.  Also try to go to as many different therapists as possible to get a feel for different techniques.

This is the local ATMA (American Massage Therapy Association) Chapter in Chicago (http://www.amta-il.org/)

Be careful of some "unethical" people out there as well.

Hope you find peace and relaxation soon.

PS. Rent some comedy.  Laughter is wonderful to release tension.
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Kensai (Jun 9, 2007)

Is deep tissue massage the same as an accupressure massage? I had one at our local Chinese TCM practitioner in town, and I was veeeery pleased with the end result. The few days prior to it, I was starting to feel quite viral, what with working full time, studying full time (in what spare time I have) and working in an office full of idiots, that come into work, even when they've got tonsilitus or something equally as nasty. So I took myself down, and had a 30 minute session. Felt as though I was walking on air afterwards!!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 10, 2007)

Kensai,

Glad you enjoyed your massage.  Acupressure massage is a TCM based on acupuncture.  Shiatsu a Japanese massage technique may also use acupuncture.

Deep Tissuse Massage goes very deep (deeper levels of fascia and connective tissues) and the experience can be pretty intense.  The therapist goes deep enough to work out the tension, but not too hard on the pressure that will cause you to tense up.

Massage therapists combine different techniques depending on what thier clients need.

Remember to safely stretch out and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawke said:


> Kensai,
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your massage.  Acupressure massage is a TCM based on acupuncture.  Shiatsu a Japanese massage technique may also use acupuncture.
> 
> ...



Deep tissue massage sounds intriguing. I do like to get a massage once in a  while, every couple of months or so. A good way to unwind, and to ward off potential nasties, stress/illness etc.


----------

